# Why did my male krib die?



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm so so so upset! My male krib suddenly died! I found him at the bottom of the tank this morning. He was alive yesterday!

It's a 30 gallon tank,

ammonia: 0
nitrite: <0.1
nitrate: <10
pH: 7.4
GH: 120 mg/L CaCO3 = 6.72 dH
KH: 60 mg/L

In the tank, I have

1 juvie Sev (very temporary, about 4.5 inches long, including tail)
1 mommy krib
2 juvie angels (don't know what sex, one is tiny tiny, other one body size = 1.25 inches)
some guppies...though I don't expect them to be there for long...

So far so good with all the other tankmates. 
no injuries on the male krib.

Please help! I'm new to the hobby (3 months), so I have no idea what could've happened. My krib looked slightly "swollen" when i fished him out (after he died).... Is that what usually happens when a fish has been dead for many hours?

Thanks for your help. I'm so sad, because I was hoping for some baby kribs :-(

Also, If I introduce a new male, will the female accept a new mate?


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh... Also,

I feed

TetraMin Pro tropical crisps twice per day
frozen blood worms 2-3 times per week
The kribs also enjoy nibbling on algae


----------



## DCguy (Mar 9, 2008)

Unfortunately, mysterious deaths happen and we will often never know why. You say the body was somewhat "swollen" this could indicate that there was an internal problem that you never knew about. With everything looking good and no other fish showing symptoms there is really no way to know what happened unless you have a fish pathologist who can perform an autopsy.

You can add a new male and he will bond with the female but it can be a problem to force a new pair. I would add the new fish late in the day and feed the tank soon after introduction. Be sure there are plenty of hiding spots in case there is aggression. Depending on the female she might immediately accept the male or may harass him. Ultimately, she will most likely accept him.

Good luck

DC


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello Isis,

I couldn't agree with DC more. Unfortunately, sudden deaths do happen for no apparent reason. As DC states, the swelling could be due to intestinal protozoa or it could also be due to a bacterial infection stemming from diet. Pelvicachromis pulcher (the common 'krib') appreciate vegetable matter in their diet, as do many cichlid fishes. Feeding a vegetable-based food daily, in conjunction with other foods, can only help.

If you'd like to get yourself another male Pelv. pulcher, go for the biggest, most robust, most colorful, matinee idol quality fish you can find. Hopefully, your female will accept him in time.

Welcome to the hobby!

Randall Kohn


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks Randall! As for getting vegetable matter into their diet, how would one go about doing this...? My sev LOVES to eat spinach, cucumbers, and peas, but the kribs won't touch it!

P.S. The other tankmates are still doing wonderfully!


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello Isis,

Glad to hear that your other fishes are doing well!

To introduce vegetable matter into your fish's diet, you can try a vegetable-based (Spirolina algae) flake. Vegetable-based flakes are offered by several manufacturers. Feed once daily and for cichlid fishes, simply pinch the flakes between two fingers and submerge into the water. Most of the flakes will sink to the bottom, enabling the cichlids to eat them, and the remaining floating flakes will be devoured by fishes that like to feed from the surface. After the veggies have been consumed you can feed other foods.

Mom was right, "eat your veggies!"

Good luck!

Randall Kohn


----------

